# Problem with a neighbor.



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

Went out to my kennel this morning to clean them out and feed a few of the dogs. I noticed something in one of my pens and at first didn't pay it much attention. But after I got to looking at it something told me not to wash it out and to look closer at it. What it turned out to be was BBs on the floor of one of my pens. That means someone has been shooting at my dogs with a BB gun. I called the local Sheriffs dept. and had them send out a deputy to make a report. This is where it gets even better. He shows up and acts like I am waisting his time and that there is nothing that he can do about it. He is more worried about getting his close dirty than he is about the problem at hand.[I help pay for his uniforms and I don't care if they get dirty. I also work for them public and in my job you are gona get dirty because fires are hot and nasty, but I don't let a little dirt stop me.] I told him that I just wanted him to verify that there were BBs is my pen and make me a report. After looking at me like I was crazy he agreed to write a report.Then he told me that if I found out who was doing it and made the mistake of confronting them I would be arrested. Then he asked if I knew who may have done it. I told him that I didn't want to point fingers without knowing for sure. Then I informed him that we have a neighborhood kid that has been convicted of animal cruelty, for shooting a dog that was not on his property and not bothering him. I am at loss as to what to do. If I catch the person in the act it is not gona be good and looks like the local law would rather not do anything. What should I do? I am bad to let my actions speak before I think about the consequences. Now like I said I do not know who is doing this and don't want to accuse anyone. But I will not tolerate this kind of foolishness and if the law doesn't want me to waist their time then I will be forced to take care of it myself.


----------



## ADB (Mar 4, 2011)

Trail game camera for the proof. "Revenge is mine sayeth the Lord". BUY if i caught somone shooting my dogs a 5 gallon can of gasoline and a match comes to mind. Just kiddin...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2011)

Got any trail cam's??


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

No I don't have any trail cams. I think that they are shooting from across the street and I don't think a trail cam will pick them up hiding in their garage or behind something in their yard and shooting at my dogs.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 4, 2011)

Call DNR or the state patrol and explain to them how the local police acted .. Dont waste your time with those little back woods Barneys


----------



## DROPPINEM (Mar 4, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> Call DNR or the state patrol and explain to them how the local police acted .. Dont waste your time with those little back woods Barneys



Best advice yet!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 4, 2011)

Shoot Back!!  If you catch them in the act the local law will have to do something about .


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

I have already contacted my local humane society and they told me to contact the sheriff himself. They said that he does not tolerate animal cruelty and will not tolerate his deputies acting in the way that this one did. So that will be my next move if my report is not ready monday. I have already contacted a friend of mine that is a GW and he said that most of these matters need to be handled through local channels before they can get involved because it doesn't involve wildlife. He did say that if I have a problem to call him back and he would be glad to help in any way he could.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2011)

You have encountered a truly poor example of a law enforcement officer.  Report his conduct to the Sheriff and see what sort of a reaction you get from him.


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 4, 2011)

Call the county Animal Control folks and report it as suspected animal cruelty.

See if you get a better response from them than Barney.

A BB gun is not going to do much damage unless it's at close range.  Since the shots are coming from "across the street", can you put up plywood or something on the side of the pen facing the street?


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

I know I have a brotherinlaw that is a police officer and plenty of friends that are LEOs. I am a firefighter and know most of the ones around here and they are pretty good for the most part. I was in no way trying to bash the local law enforcement. They make my job easier most of the time. I was just very disappointed with this ones attitude.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 4, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> You have encountered a truly poor example of a law enforcement officer.  Report his conduct to the Sheriff and see what sort of a reaction you get from him.



I'm with you! Good advice


----------



## redtick (Mar 4, 2011)

I know how you feel. I came home for lunch one day and found someone had broken into my house and stole some of my guns. The little sucker came back on his bicycle to get some more and I caught him. The police got there and let him go because he said he just wanted to go home. I complained to the officer and he told me that i had been watching to many cop shows and not to worry he was going to write a report for insurance purposes.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

I have thought about trying to put something up but my kennels are 42ft long by 10ft wide. I am afraid I would go broke trying to put up a guard that would protect them all.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> You have encountered a truly poor example of a law enforcement officer.  Report his conduct to the Sheriff and see what sort of a reaction you get from him.



X3. Ihave a friend one of the neighbors kids shot out one of his dogs eyes. The BB was still lodged in the eye socket. The deputy was more understanding than the one you encountered though. If you can catch them in the act, then you could have something to do about it. Tough situation. Good luck.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2011)

redtick said:


> I know how you feel. I came home for lunch one day and found someone had broken into my house and stole some of my guns. The little sucker came back on his bicycle to get some more and I caught him. The police got there and let him go because he said he just wanted to go home. I complained to the officer and he told me that i had been watching to many cop shows and not to worry he was going to write a report for insurance purposes.



You've got to be kidding..


----------



## redtick (Mar 4, 2011)

T.P. said:


> You've got to be kidding..



I wish that i was kidding. He got a new 308 and some guns that my Dad had given me that are not made any more and couldn,t be replaced. He had some laid out on the bed to be picked up when he returned. Sorry I didn,t mean to step on your post. I guess you can tell just thinking about it gets me all fired up.


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 4, 2011)

I've meet alot of law enforcement and firefighters,emt's and so on. Alot of them have a ego complex and think their above all of us and think our problems are petty and not important and not all of them are this way but the ones that don't have an ego are usually the local heroes and i beleive are the true public servant's. It just gets all over me though for them to talk down to me or anyone. If they only knew what people really thought about them. It might change the way they hold themselfs and gain them some respect. Glad your not like that brian your alright. Have you went and talked to all your neighbors and ask them to check on their kids and tell them that criminal charges will be filed if it doesn't stop.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2011)

1222DANO said:


> I've meet alot of law enforcement and firefighters,emt's and so on. Alot of them have a ego complex and think their above all of us and think our problems are petty and not important and not all of them are this way but the ones that don't have an ego are usually the local heroes and i beleive are the true public servant's. It just gets all over me though for them to talk down to me or anyone. If they only knew what people really thought about them. It might change the way they hold themselfs and gain them some respect. Glad your not like that brian your alright. Have you went and talked to all your neighbors and ask them to check on their kids and tell them that criminal charges will be filed if it doesn't stop.


I must have met the same ones you have


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 4, 2011)

1222DANO I have and I already have problems with one of them and was told that if I stepped back in their yard I would be arrested. The other looked at me like I was making the whole deal up. I wouldn't put it past either of them. I sort of have an Idea but I can't prove it yet and I can't stay up all night, every night to try and catch them. I have to sleep some time.


----------



## shawnrice (Mar 4, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> Call DNR or the state patrol and explain to them how the local police acted .. Dont waste your time with those little back woods Barneys



after  you whip 'em real good


----------



## jabb06 (Mar 4, 2011)

My in-laws were having trouble with trespassers & the sheriff didnt want to do anything about it because the trespassers were friends of his.So my father in-law bought a surviellance system that had 2 video cameras & the recorder.He installed these on his property & posted a sign that said the property was under video surviellance.Since then he has had zero problems.Theres no disputing video evidence.If you show it to a LEO then they have to follow thru if you wish to press charges.Maybe you could hang a tarp along the side of the kennel to block the losers view of your dogs so they cant get a clear shot at them anymore.Good luck


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2011)

You could call your local news. They love a good animal abuse story. Or as others said, put up a barrier. The best one would be some old storm doors or windows. You would definetly know it when it got shot at.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 4, 2011)

I would think that some heavy cotton material would be enough to block your neighbor's view of the dogs in the lot and stop the shooting.  If none of your dogs has open woods or imbedded BB's, then it's probably a low power gun like a Red Ryder, and the BB's would just bounce off the material.  Go to Walmart and buy 14 yards of the thickest, darkest material they have on the $1/yard rack.  You can cover the entire 42' side for $14 plus tax.


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 4, 2011)

The tarp idea would be cheap!


----------



## 1222DANO (Mar 4, 2011)

If your dogs are like mine they might have tried shooting theirselfs cause their sorry owner should've proably done it a lone time ago.lol. Might try the video thing they make fake cameras it might would stop it.


----------



## jabb06 (Mar 4, 2011)

I meant to say in my other post that he only paid about 200.00 for his surviellance system.Thats not alot of money for peace of mind


----------



## turkey foot (Mar 4, 2011)

Not to be a butt, as I love dogs, however are your dogs barking all night and keeping the neighbors up, and they are responding in their own  redneck way? Just asking.


----------



## CAL (Mar 4, 2011)

Had a problem once and this is what I did and it stopped.I went to the people who I knew without a doubt were the problem and asked them to help me catch the person who was causing the problem.I told them their name would never come up but I wanted to get the law involved and prosecute the individual causing the problem.I couldn't get it stopped so I would cause whoever some problems.My problem ended!


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 4, 2011)

You can also get fake video surveillance systems with little flashy lights on them.  Trail cams can be pretty cheap if you look around before buying.
A thick hedge would block the view, too, or vines of some kind on a fence.  Some domestic muscadine vines get pretty thick and then you would have muscadines to eat!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 4, 2011)

You'd THINK that calling the Sheriff would resolve it but unfortunately these days the best avenue is to make noise another way.....

1.  Animal abuse is a hot topic and WILL GET HUGE attention if you find the right people.  Advertise the heck out of it, call the humane society, heck if you want to raise a BIG stink, call PETA.  As much as we all hate them, that sure would make things interesting lol...then again they'd probably turn on you when they found out they were hunting dogs 

2.  This is the USA...land of the free ,home of the LAWSUIT   If ya find out who it is, nothing cures all by introducing a letter from a lawyer to the situation.  

It is most likely a kid...and I have to be honest, not all of us were little saints, even when we had great parents raising us.....

So what I'm saying is that if I was the kids dad and I found out what was going on, it would stop that night b/c the kid wouldn't be able to sit down for a week......and if I was the dad and got a letter from a lawyer over it....hooo boy...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> You'd THINK that calling the Sheriff would resolve it but unfortunately these days the best avenue is to make noise another way.....
> 
> 1.  Animal abuse is a hot topic and WILL GET HUGE attention if you find the right people.  Advertise the heck out of it, call the humane society, heck if you want to raise a BIG stink, call PETA.  As much as we all hate them, that sure would make things interesting lol...then again they'd probably turn on you when they found out they were hunting dogs
> 
> ...



Guys come on.  Do NOT in any way use peta or the humane society.  They dont need the press regardless of the issue.


----------



## cb1967 (Mar 4, 2011)

fireretriever said:


> I have thought about trying to put something up but my kennels are 42ft long by 10ft wide. I am afraid I would go broke trying to put up a guard that would protect them all.



this just aint the answer; america is becoming a pro at making the innocent man pay the price for criminal.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 4, 2011)

Start acting plumb crazy! Seriously! The law ain't going to be of no help in matters like this and it ain't going to stop on its own... Ya'll are going to think I'm nuts (or a liar one?) but about 20 years ago my wife and I lived way back in the north Georgia woods in our own little blissful world. We hadn't been married long and had some hog dogs (as well as hogs in a pen), a nice little cabin with a stream, and to make a long story short and get to the point, we was doing good for ourselves until... one day out of the blue we had us some yankees from Florida build them a house across the dirt road from us and move in with their wild, heathen offspring. 

We tried to be neighborly as possible but these folks had some strange ways and the 2 youngest boys (9 and 7) was wild as indians and totally undisciplined to boot. I seen it coming and warned the parents from the start, but they let em run around like they owned the whole mountain and didn't ever pay me no mind. It all started with a nip by one of our catahoula curs (which was country and quaire to start with and lucky she didn't eat the younging up for crawling all up in her space) It escalated from there all the way to suing me, cussing my wife one day at the mail box (which finally is what broke me), throwing trash in my yard, threatening to poison my dogs, obscene gestures, little nasty notes left in our mailbox, etc. etc. and of course calling the cops a couple of times.

Finally one day (the day of the cussing at my wife) I bout lost it and had done decided I was crossing the road to open a can on some yankees... I was foaming at the mouth. My wife throwed a crying fit and made me swear to her that I would handle this another way and not end up in jail. Well the law had done been explained to me a few times from his ridiculous 911 calls just to harass us... they had kinda told me what you could and could not do with these idiots. So I got to thinking and come up with different way.

I started acting crazy, real crazy. Not wearing pants, talking to myself, sitting and staring at their house for hours, eating handfuls of dirt kinda crazy. I'd wear one boot and nothing on the other foot and walk up and down in the road between our houses talking to myself for 2 or 3 hours. A couple of times I took a bucket up to the end of the driveway, (with only my boxer shorts and a wife beater shirt on, in December) and just sit and stared across the road at their windows. Ever time they would go to pull out of the drive or I could catch them a coming up the road I would tear off across the property to get up to the end of the drive and just stare at them. I even dressed up like Rambo and painted my face all black and kinda crouched down in the bushes where they would be sure and spot me, and at least 2 nights a week I would stand out near enough to their street lamp they had installed so they could see me good and look through binoculours or act like I was writing something in a notebook ... I did a heap of weird stuff, enough for them to get the law out there at least 3 more times I recollect. But I stayed on my place or on the public right of way and never threatened nobody or even spoke directly to them.

It took a while, at first they just yelled and give me the finger but after about 2 weeks of really being dedicated I seen it was getting to them. In about a month I could tell they was really getting creeped out and the kids wouldn't even come out except to run to the car as fast they could. They got to where they would all pile in the car and leave and then try and slip back from the other direction real slow and see if I was still there or had burned the house down on them? I knew I was almost there when he come walking out to the road one day with a couple of beers and said it was time for us to "straighten things out"... he tried to hand me a beer, but I just reached down and grabbed a handful of dirt and gravel right off the road and put it in my mouth and went to chewing on it and just looking at him while slobber and dirt run down my chin. He kinda started to laugh, then got this real serious look on his face... then he dropped both beers and took off for his front door. I was just about ready to turn it up a whole nother notch, (it was bad trust me, I'd had plenty of time to think some stuff up!) but I got a call from my wife one day and she said they was a UHaul truck backed in over there and a "for sale" sign in the yard. 

By the time I got home from work them folks was nothing but a bad memory and in a few weeks we got the nicest retired couple you ever met who just loved to invite us over to eat and was always a giving us stuff from the garden or stuff they had canned. Nice folks and they said they got a real bargain in that place because for some reason, them previous owners was really anxious to sale?

Just an idea???


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 5, 2011)

> I have and I already have problems with one of them and was told that if I stepped back in their yard I would be arrested.



Sounds like you found your culprit...


----------



## state159 (Mar 5, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Start acting plumb crazy! Seriously! The law ain't going to be of no help in matters like this and it ain't going to stop on its own... Ya'll are going to think I'm nuts (or a liar one?) but about 20 years ago my wife and I lived way back in the north Georgia woods in our own little blissful world. We hadn't been married long and had some hog dogs (as well as hogs in a pen), a nice little cabin with a stream, and to make a long story short and get to the point, we was doing good for ourselves until... one day out of the blue we had us some yankees from Florida build them a house across the dirt road from us and move in with their wild, heathen offspring.
> 
> We tried to be neighborly as possible but these folks had some strange ways and the 2 youngest boys (9 and 7) was wild as indians and totally undisciplined to boot. I seen it coming and warned the parents from the start, but they let em run around like they owned the whole mountain and didn't ever pay me no mind. It all started with a nip by one of our catahoula curs (which was country and quaire to start with and lucky she didn't eat the younging up for crawling all up in her space) It escalated from there all the way to suing me, cussing my wife one day at the mail box (which finally is what broke me), throwing trash in my yard, threatening to poison my dogs, obscene gestures, little nasty notes left in our mailbox, etc. etc. and of course calling the cops a couple of times.
> 
> ...





Now that's good reading right there and some great ideas. Most people don't want to be anywhere close to "loonies" since they're not sure what's going to happen next. WTG


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 5, 2011)

Call the S.O. and ask for the watch commander during the shift that the deputy was working. Then let him/her know that you are not satisfied with the deputies attitude about your problem and let him/her know that you expect to be treated like every other citizen.


----------



## fqueen1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't say what I would want to do if that happened to me , but law enforcement has to act on it. Go above their head if you have to. If they don't stop whoever's doing this , next thing you know they will be shooting a 22 or something bigger cause they know they can get by with it.


----------



## Big L (Mar 5, 2011)

*follow the money*

This may not solve the immediate problem with the shooter, but you can get a better response from the sheriff's office.  As you mentioned, explain deputy's behavior; if you don't get anywhere with the sheriff, go to your county commissioner---they control the sheriff's budget.  Explain to the commissioner the way the deputy responded and lack of help from the sheriff.  Usually, the sheriff and commissioners like to keep each other happy; the sheriff controls the masses, but the commissioners control the pursestrings.  If necessary, get on the commissioner's meeting agenda (if you can calmly present your concerns--if you become angry and lose your cool, they will write you off), and publicly discuss your concerns with the sheriff's office and lack of appropriate response. (The commissioners don't want this and will generally try to resolve your concerns prior to you having to do this.)
Good luck!  
L


----------



## olcowman (Mar 5, 2011)

Big L said:


> This may not solve the immediate problem with the shooter, but you can get a better response from the sheriff's office.  As you mentioned, explain deputy's behavior; if you don't get anywhere with the sheriff, go to your county commissioner---they control the sheriff's budget.  Explain to the commissioner the way the deputy responded and lack of help from the sheriff.  Usually, the sheriff and commissioners like to keep each other happy; the sheriff controls the masses, but the commissioners control the pursestrings.  If necessary, get on the commissioner's meeting agenda (if you can calmly present your concerns--if you become angry and lose your cool, they will write you off), and publicly discuss your concerns with the sheriff's office and lack of appropriate response. (The commissioners don't want this and will generally try to resolve your concerns prior to you having to do this.)
> Good luck!
> L



Yeah and by the time you do all this all your dogs will be blind in one eye and swimming in bb's... Lord almighty, put a stop to it, bow up and draw a line in the sand. Ain't nobody gonna abuse my family, my critters, or my property and not expect a little "Old Testament" pay back. I'll go ahead and say it if you ain't figured it out yet... 99% of the law and authority figures don't care. They got 'important' things to do... they think. 

Certain things you just got to handle yourself, and in a case like this... you might need to employ a little stealth or maybe consider an unorthadox approach? You sure need to consider some serious actions before this escalates. I'd at least make sure my neighbors know that it is going to be mighty uncomfortable for somebody if it don't stop right away. If they then want to take it to another level... just go on and beat them to it! Just be smart (and quite) about it and make sure you got the right culprit(s). They ain't no reason for a man to have to worry over something like this when you ain't in the wrong.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 5, 2011)

Olcowman, you had me howling out loud here in my living room reading that.  I was literally cracking up about the eating dirt comment and the guy running back to his house.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 5, 2011)

Might be time to set up some targets and do some shootin 
if you live in the country.....
It worked one time...


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I think that would work but the fact is these people are crazy. I mean never leave the house except to go to work, never have visitors or friends over kind of crazy. The thing is all of my neighbors have dogs and other animals so I can't understand why they would do this. My dogs are not overly noisy and unlike theirs my dogs don't chase cars or go in other peoples yards and mess with stuff. I had to build a fence around my kennels to keep their dogs from walking up and down in front of my dogs and teasing them through the kennel gates. I have spent enough money to stop stupid so I guess I'm just gonna have to be crazier than they are. I'm gona put up some game cams too. I may even put one up at the end of my driveway so that it flashes every time they move in their yard. That would be sort of fun.


----------



## JessB90 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, if you set a trail cam up, make sure you have it secured very well or someone will steal it.  I had a trail cam set a few weeks ago in a woods area where there aren't any people around.  After I was out of town for a couple of weeks, I went to check the camera and it was gone.  After looking around where I put the camera, it turned out that someone drove a street car into the area, and they stole the camera so that there was no evidence to who did it.  It's a shame but what can a guy do nowadays?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 6, 2011)

JessB90 said:


> Well, if you set a trail cam up, make sure you have it secured very well or someone will steal it.  I had a trail cam set a few weeks ago in a woods area where there aren't any people around.  After I was out of town for a couple of weeks, I went to check the camera and it was gone.  After looking around where I put the camera, it turned out that someone drove a street car into the area, and they stole the camera so that there was no evidence to who did it.  It's a shame but what can a guy do nowadays?



Lord you can do alot of things.... as long as you don't get caught? Theives is about the sorriest sort of human that exists. I swear I could tolerate a danged murderer (cause they is folks in this world that probably need killing?) before I'd tolerate a theif hanging around! If you been stole from, you know exactly what I'm talking about... that welling up, sort of burning feeling that starts out in the pit of your stomach when you first realize something is missing or walk up and see the lock and hasp tore off your shop door.... don't even get me started!


----------



## lbeckum (Aug 7, 2011)

I would bet good money and say that your suspect would stop some of that shooting if a few loads of #8 shot rained down on his house just make sure you liveoutside the city limits


----------



## scout8140 (Aug 7, 2011)

ADB said:


> Trail game camera for the proof. "Revenge is mine sayeth the Lord". BUY if i caught somone shooting my dogs a 5 gallon can of gasoline and a match comes to mind. Just kiddin...



Haha but not really....


----------



## jguffie (Aug 7, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> Call DNR or the state patrol and explain to them how the local police acted .. Dont waste your time with those little back woods Barneys


X2 on that....go higher in ranks than the deputy


----------



## childers (Aug 7, 2011)

JustUs4All said:


> You have encountered a truly poor example of a law enforcement officer.  Report his conduct to the Sheriff and see what sort of a reaction you get from him.



Oh yeah!


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats an easy fix, just keep a look at for the the person doing it and knock his eyeball out with a BB.


----------



## Corey (Aug 8, 2011)

turkey foot said:


> Not to be a butt, as I love dogs, however are your dogs barking all night and keeping the neighbors up, and they are responding in their own  redneck way? Just asking.



This is what came to my mind when you 
said neighbors, I bet its not the ppl across 
the street. Prob the ppl next door opening 
up there door and shooting at them to hush.


----------

